# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Куда можно пожаловаться на сетевые атаки

## prog90

Здравствуйте,
Подскажите куда можно пожаловаться на постоянные сетевые атаки. Файервол в журнал занес гдето 30 атак, айпи адресов много - но по несколько раз повторяются в списке. Везде Helkern и еще несколько раз Synflood.
Что это может значить. Насколько это опасно. Или это обычное дело. Если опасно то куда можно пожаловаться, чтобы атаки кончились с одних и тех же адресов.
Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

У меня был такой случай с одной знакомой у которой акадо, они даже сказали, когда она спросила про такую проблему у них, что даже её не знаю кто такая, а аб. плату естественно она платит. А жаловаться стоит в том случае если идёт реальный Вам вред.

----------


## grobik

> Подскажите куда можно пожаловаться на постоянные сетевые атаки. Файервол в журнал занес гдето 30 атак, айпи адресов много - но по несколько раз повторяются в списке. Везде Helkern и еще несколько раз Synflood.
> Что это может значить.


  Это может значить,что Ваш компьютер защищён и успешно отбивается.
*SYN Flood*-некто очень быстро посылает большое число TCP SYN-пакетов (которые инициализируют соединение), оставляя жертву в ожидании N-ного количества ложных соединений.Для каждого из ожидаемых соединений система резервирует определённые ресурсы,в итоге отказывается от санкционированных соединений.
*Helkern*-червь,который заражает серверы.Скорее всего,Вам его бояться вообще не стоит.Для ясности можно почитать http://www.kaspersky.ru/news.html?id=1193624
И в случае,когда установлены все обновления и устранены известные уязвимости,а ресурсы Интернета по-прежнему доступны,повода для паники быть не должно.
  В принципе,если беспокойство не прекращается и наблюдаются проблемы с сетью,можно связаться с техподдержкой Вашего провайдера,сообщить свой IP-адрес,указать IP атакующих,подкрепить жалобу скринами алертов,не забыть журнал программы,которая атаки зафиксировала.Насколько вероятно,что претензии будут рассмотрены-вопрос другой(см. пост *Valho*. :Rtfm: )
  P.s. Всплывающие окошки об отбитых атаках при желании можно отключить в настройках фаера.При серьёзных подозрениях на заражение не помешает выложить логи в разделе "Помогите!".

----------


## prog90

> *Helkern*-червь,который заражает серверы.


А у меня стоит сервер - mysql. Но я на нем локально коечто делаю. скриптую. Может они это поняли и хотят меня туда атаковать. Просто только что удалил с помощью avz четыре трояна Trojan.BAT.Format.D - и они все были в разных подпапках папки денвера, которую я перенес на другой диск когда  переустанавливал ОС недавно. Но теперь я установил тот же денвер на главном диске. И может они за ним опять охотятся?

----------


## grobik

> А у меня стоит сервер - mysql. Но я на нем локально коечто делаю. скриптую. Может они это поняли и хотят меня туда атаковать. Просто только что удалил с помощью avz четыре трояна Trojan.BAT.Format.D - и они все были в разных подпапках папки денвера, которую я перенес на другой диск когда переустанавливал ОС недавно. Но теперь я установил тот же денвер на главном диске. И может они за ним опять охотятся


Что за ОНИ? :Shocked: 
Удалили троянов-поменяйте все пароли! :Rtfm: 



> И в случае,когда установлены все обновления и устранены известные уязвимости,а ресурсы Интернета по-прежнему доступны,повода для паники быть не должно.
> В принципе,если беспокойство не прекращается и наблюдаются проблемы с сетью,можно связаться с техподдержкой Вашего провайдера,сообщить свой IP-адрес,указать IP атакующих,подкрепить жалобу скринами алертов,не забыть журнал программы,которая атаки зафиксировала.





> не помешает выложить логи в разделе "Помогите!".

----------


## pig

Helkern заражает непропатченные MS SQL версий 7 и 2000. Больше ничего не умеет.

----------

